# Latte Art!



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Hope that I'm not breaking any rules by putting in a link to another site- James Hoffman's Blog - but I think that some others amongst us who are failed-latte-artists like I am will be even further humiliated by what's on show here:

http://www.jimseven.com/2010/12/19/a-very-old-competition/#more-2013


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Why (and how) do they make it look so easy grrrrr.

Ian (another failed latte artist)


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

I dare not look, because their will be no chance of me achieving anything remotely like what I would see there.

Don ( failed would be an exaggeration of my latte art skills )


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Some of those are awesome! My latte art is definitely improving, the pic is probably my best attempt so far.


----------



## Swifty (Aug 30, 2010)

Good post and full credit to those artists!

Inspired....off I went and tried pouring from a plastic firemans helmet.......burns! pain and ruined Latte!!!

lol


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

No rules broken (we encourage links to good content







)

Keep the images coming guys


----------



## DavidS (Apr 8, 2010)

Glenn said:


> Keep the images coming guys


Here's my best two attempts at rosettas. Awful picture of the second, so angry with myself for not getting a better picture! The problem with being a part time where I work is I don't get a good enough chance to get consistantly good. I'll do 3-4 days in the week of term time, but otherwise I'm there once a week, and completely loose any ability I build.



















The trick is definitely practice, and I get plenty at work. Ask leewardle if you want training, he's who trained me


----------



## Simon888 (Dec 14, 2010)

Wow you guys are awesome!

Not been doing this long but I don't think I'll ever get the hang of it:confused:


----------



## Dotty (Nov 29, 2010)

Yes as for Latte Art it is most certainly practice and a lot of it. Just about getting the hearts done never mind the Rosetta


----------

